# Fiona's CERF results



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I'm sorry. 
Is she on K9 data? If so, please post the results under "honorifics". There are people tracking dogs diagnosed with PU, trying to find some genetic links.
They aren't going to start eyedrops?
PU is a fear of mine with Tito. He's passed all of his annuals, but his eyes seem red a lot, and it worries me.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No, not on K9data. This the very, very early stage of it, no drops necessary now.

So glad I got her in but admit it sucks having the little circle on the CERF form marked off. Will keep on top of it as mentioned. If she lives a life as long as your Tiny girl I bet she will need them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you know her pedigree at all? If you do, and if you wouldn't mind, will you PM it to me and I'll make sure it ends up in the right hands?
My Toby had PU, but it wasn't diagnosed until he was 13. He went blind from it at about 13-1/2.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The info wound up in the "right hands" before I even got back home. They know.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you're on top of this Steve. I do feel for her as I just went through an eye exam this past week on a bright & sunny day...not much fun with the dilated eyes. That's great advice on the eye check ups.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Both my girls presented with pigment and cysts several years ago. We've had them on OcuGlo (per their ophthalmologist) and high dose omega 3s. She was shocked to see that both pigment and cysts have resolved.... in both dogs! Might be worth looking into..... The OcuGlo is pretty expensive, but as she told me at their last checks, whatever you do, don't stop it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry, but it sounds very promising with no pressure changes. Yes, get it up on OFA to help people do research. 

Here is Copley's. He passed two CERFs with no breeder options, then boom. He has a second opinion, same as the first except no PPM.

INELIGIBLE	EYES	Jul 10 2013	Jul 16 2013	44	ABNORMAL IE15igmentary Uveitis
D3aersistent Pupillary Membranes - Iris to Iris
IE2:Cataract
D1:Uveal Cyst


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Praying for Fiona!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Fiona's eyes but good that you've become aware of it early.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

As a mom whose dog just lost both her eyes to PU and secondary glaucoma, please consider participating in the study, here is the link from the GRCA website: Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) How to Participate in Pigmentary Uveitis Research 

We had submitted Flirty's DNA etc. when we got her four years ago and Dr. Townsend was very glad to have received Flirty's eyes after her recent enucleation. Hopefully they can find the gene connected with PU.

I'd like to suggest the Occu-Glo also. It isn't cheap but it can't hurt their eyes. Don't let it progress to where the dog shows symptoms of the secondary glaucoma caused by PU, it is extremely painful to them.

Lecture over.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

As many of you know I am so on top of anything that goes on with my dogs. I appreciate all the comments and "lecture" (with no facetiousness intended BTW).

I research everything to the point of absurdity, with many vets I have known over the decades on top of my list. Have read every single thread and post here regarding it BTW. Have read the the article in GRN about PU May-June 2011 page 82 Q&A several times too.

I will not let it get me down and she will have the best of what may ever come, it is what we "sign up" for.

Deardra went to some hack ophthalmologist once and he scared the crap out of me. One eyed dogs everywhere, told she had cancer, my arse. Glad my sense taught me something but he was happy to suck me dry money wise. I did right by her, nary a problem with her eyes. What a dink

This song played once on one of our rides to see that idiot in my '67 Dodge, never forget it. I go the distance with my kids folks.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*CERF results*

So sorry for the changed results, but this is the main reason that breeders need to have eye exams done on ALL their dogs even if they are retired from their breeding programs. PU usually rears it's ugly head after dogs have sired puppies & bitches have produced them. It is a horrible disease & is now being linked as genetic, so knowing these dogs pedigrees is VERY important!! A "reputable" Breeder/Judge just did a breeding where she line bred on a bitch that has this disease...VERY scary & sad for the companion puppy owners that had put their trust in this breeder. From what I understand, it is important to stay on top of this disease in order to insure she doesn't go blind or worse yet have to have an eye removed!! Best of luck with your Girl...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry, but I know you'll stay on top of this.

The only slight persoanl knowledge I have was with my second rescue. I was told he had indolent ulcers in both eyes. After corneal debridement he couldn't see well, but they no longer hurt and he never slowed down. Boomer would keep his shoulder to the wall when going downstairs, but he even continued to go on trail rides and do well. 

I hope it goes no further with lovely Fiona, but if it did I know she'd adapt with her so attentive person to help her out.:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sorry, but thank goodness she has you as her advocate and protector. Wishing you both the very best, with many more happy adventures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



GoldenCamper said:


> As many of you know I am so on top of anything that goes on with my dogs. I appreciate all the comments and "lecture" (with no facetiousness intended BTW).
> 
> I research everything to the point of absurdity, with many vets I have known over the decades on top of my list. Have read every single thread and post here regarding it BTW. Have read the the article in GRN about PU May-June 2011 page 82 Q&A several times too.
> 
> ...


Steve: I know that Fiona will have the best of everything, as did Deadra and Tucker. You are a wonderful father!


----------

